# Bill Hays



## ForkHit

hello everyone

so far i bought 2 slingshot from bill hays, and believe me, buying from him is a real pleasure.

i asked bill many questions before and after i bought the slingshot, and he answered them all quickly and politely (and sometimes my questions were long and annoying).

one time i asked bill some questions about the Ranger slingshot, and i asked him if he could make a video showing him cut a card with the TPS. when i opened my computer the next day i saw he sent me an email with a video of him cutting a card with the TPS.

bill's costumer service is as good as he's slingshot, and they are amazingly good.

btw: all my communication with bill was made by email.

thank you bill for your great costumer service and your great slingshots

and thank you all for reading


----------



## Tex-Shooter

As us Texans say, youuu bettt, he is the best! -- Tex


----------



## slingshot_sniper

As we say in Blighty Bills a real diamond geezer


----------



## Rayshot

I too am thankful all of Bill's contributions, including the slingshots he has makes and sells.


----------



## e~shot

Tex-Shooter said:


> youuu bettt, he is the best! -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork

Not only is he a great guy but he has done great things for the sport as well.


----------



## radray

Definitely a great guy! He does so much for the slingshot world. He designs awesome slingshots and shoots them even better. I know he keeps everyone challenged. Kudos to a great guy.


----------



## mckee

defiantly i great man!


----------



## M.J

Bill is awesome, for sure! Great to deal with for buisness or anything slingshot related.


----------



## kobe23

Never owned Bill's Slingshots YET. However I designed a slingshot with Bills TTF as inspiration. Just finish working on it, attached bands TTF with wide stone pouch, test-fired a white pebble in the night.

Results? WOW. Now I realise why Bill've got such amazing feedbacks about his slingshots. Looking forward to giving him business soon ^__^


----------



## Tom Hudson

Bill is one of the good guy's - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlingMan

Bill is the BEST!!!


----------



## bkcooler

I bought 2 polymer slingshots from bill and like it so much I order 2 more in G10.
Like everyone says, Super guy and more than generous.
Never got upset at me for changing order around and was very patient and understanding.


----------



## Bob Fionda

I agree with all of you. Bill is one of the giants of this world!


----------



## THWACK!

ForkHit said:


> hello everyone
> 
> so far i bought 2 slingshot from bill hays, and believe me, buying from him is a real pleasure.
> 
> i asked bill many questions before and after i bought the slingshot, and he answered them all quickly and politely (and sometimes my questions were long and annoying).
> 
> one time i asked bill some questions about the Ranger slingshot, and i asked him if he could make a video showing him cut a card with the TPS. when i opened my computer the next day i saw he sent me an email with a video of him cutting a card with the TPS.
> 
> bill's costumer service is as good as he's slingshot, and they are amazingly good.
> 
> btw: all my communication with bill was made by email.
> 
> thank you bill for your great costumer service and your great slingshots
> 
> and thank you all for reading


It's nice to know he answers _some _e-mails.


----------



## flippinout

THWACK! said:


> hello everyone
> 
> so far i bought 2 slingshot from bill hays, and believe me, buying from him is a real pleasure.
> 
> i asked bill many questions before and after i bought the slingshot, and he answered them all quickly and politely (and sometimes my questions were long and annoying).
> 
> one time i asked bill some questions about the Ranger slingshot, and i asked him if he could make a video showing him cut a card with the TPS. when i opened my computer the next day i saw he sent me an email with a video of him cutting a card with the TPS.
> 
> bill's costumer service is as good as he's slingshot, and they are amazingly good.
> 
> btw: all my communication with bill was made by email.
> 
> thank you bill for your great costumer service and your great slingshots
> 
> and thank you all for reading


It's nice to know he answers _some _e-mails.
[/quote]

In Bill's defense,

when you build quality products, demand will be high. As such, one man making slingshots for a hungry and loyal fan base will occasionally miss an email or two- I may be guilty of this myself.


----------



## Taco

flippinout said:


> hello everyone
> 
> so far i bought 2 slingshot from bill hays, and believe me, buying from him is a real pleasure.
> 
> i asked bill many questions before and after i bought the slingshot, and he answered them all quickly and politely (and sometimes my questions were long and annoying).
> 
> one time i asked bill some questions about the Ranger slingshot, and i asked him if he could make a video showing him cut a card with the TPS. when i opened my computer the next day i saw he sent me an email with a video of him cutting a card with the TPS.
> 
> bill's costumer service is as good as he's slingshot, and they are amazingly good.
> 
> btw: all my communication with bill was made by email.
> 
> thank you bill for your great costumer service and your great slingshots
> 
> and thank you all for reading


It's nice to know he answers _some _e-mails.
[/quote]

In Bill's defense,

when you build quality products, demand will be high. As such, one man making slingshots for a hungry and loyal fan base will occasionally miss an email or two- I may be guilty of this myself.
[/quote]

Post Bill a message via the forum; his email wasn't working when I first tried to contact him, and he said he'd had difficulty with it. He got right back to me through here, though.


----------



## Knoll

flippinout said:


> when you build quality products, demand will be high. As such, one man making slingshots for a hungry and loyal fan base will occasionally miss an email or two- I may be guilty of this myself.


Welll said!


----------



## THWACK!

Thanks, guys


----------



## ebooks886

Ive recently placed an order with Bill for 2 SEAL flatshots and I've contacted him through pm on here - always replies in a timely manner and I agree with the above, I have no doubt he is in great demand!!


----------



## rlmlam

Hi Bill,
This is Rick regarding the Custom Slingshot we discussed in January. Any updates?
Thanks
Rick


----------



## newconvert

THWACK! said:


> Thanks, guys


yup email and Bill dont get along so well, but he does all he can to answer pm's here


----------



## newconvert

rlmlam said:


> Hi Bill,
> This is Rick regarding the Custom Slingshot we discussed in January. Any updates?
> Thanks
> Rick


pm him


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

ive never met a bad bill.....


----------



## THWACK!

XxDollarBillxX said:


> ive never met a bad bill.....


You haven't met Wild Bill Hickok.

...and you wouldn't want to.


----------



## ebooks886

Just received my 2 1/2" black G10 SEAL's I ordered from Bill only 2 weeks ago - fantastic quality and workmanship, now just to customise them!


----------



## treefork

I JUST RECEIVED A COUPLE OF SLINGSHOTS FROM.BILL. I CAN VOUCH THAT HIS CUSTOMER SERVICE IS TOP NOTCH. HE CONTACTED ME IMMEDIATELY WHEN MY ORDER NEEDED AN ADJUSTMENT AND TOOK CARE OF IT LIGHTNING FAST!!!!. THIS BUILDS CONFIDENCE AND TRUST. I KNOW I CAN CONFIDENTLY DO BUSINESS WITH HIM IN THE FUTURE. THANKS BILL HAYES


----------



## WILD BILL

THWACK! said:


> ive never met a bad bill.....


I agree!

Bill


----------



## THWACK!

WTBJR said:


> ive never met a bad bill.....


I agree!

Bill
[/quote]

Youse guyz r jest 2 shmart fer me


----------



## rlmlam

I have purchased ten custom slingshots from Flippinout slingshots Nathan Master's and I would like to add not only are they beautiful slingshots but they also great shooters, Nathan's customer service is outstanding. He has never missed any of my emails and this really means a lot to a customer. It has been a true pleasure dealing with him and I look forward to purchasing more customs.


----------



## Bill Hays

rlmlam said:


> Hi Bill,
> This is Rick regarding the Custom Slingshot we discussed in January. Any updates?
> Thanks
> Rick


Hello Rick.... this is going to sound bad, but I'm not sure who you are. I get a lot of orders and projects to look into... besides owning and operating two full time businesses, having 5 kids to take care of and many other things to do... now I also make some slingshots as well.
Oh, and I also did something I REALLY regret... my brother (CEO Citigroup Japan) had been pressuring me to get into the 21st century by getting on facebook.... so I finally did. Now I get several hundred emails a day from that BS.... it's more than possible your email is lost in the deluge... you can either PM me here or contact me via [email protected] ..... I've got to update my PocketPredator.com website to reflect a few changes I'm making like that pretty soon.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pop shot

list FB as spam in your email settings, Bill. way easier than sifting. they never send anything significant.


----------

